
Type Safety in Two Easy Lemmas - matt_d
https://siek.blogspot.com/2020/07/type-safety-in-two-easy-lemmas.html
======
1propionyl
With so many imported operators renamed with an added haček, it seems fair to
call this type-Czeching.

I'll see myself out.

